# Some new Elapids plus more eggs



## PETERGIBBENS (Dec 10, 2007)

So my venomous collection is still very much on the up and I'm almost at 50 species now. These are the latest additions and all African Elapids.
1.1 Forest Cobras. The female is at least 7ft and looks to be heavily gravid but all the credit goes to Steve Miles at Emerald Exotics who put the hard work in with these two great snakes.



























Eastern Green Mamba:









Female Black Mamba to complete my pair:


















Egyptian Cobras:









Red Spitting Cobra:



























Last week I had eggs from my Indo-Chinese Spitting Cobras too:









Male:


















Female:









As always, I'll keep you updated as they breed/come in,

Pete


----------



## Demonlude (Feb 17, 2009)

Stunning pictures as always Pete. The forest is certainly a good size!

Love the head shots on the indo spitters.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

wow!

:2thumb:


----------



## green (Feb 24, 2009)

Its hard for me to see animals like this makes me want to move and get a few cobras,
Great additions and pic's, could you please show more pictures of the Egyptian Cobra? would love to see a full body shot...


----------



## moe81 (May 10, 2011)

Great specimens. 50 venemous specimens. that's a handful. congratz on the eggs too.


----------



## Junior Orr (Feb 26, 2011)

Stunning snakes good look with the eggs


----------

